# Servomotor von Georgii Kobold



## Alfred0 (19 Februar 2010)

Servus zusammen,
  leider muss ich mich auf meine alten Tage noch mit, für mich, neuem Rumplagen.
  Es geht um einen Servomotor mit Bremse und eingebautem Servoverstärker und Resolver von
  Georgii Kobold Typ KSD.
  Folgende Eckdaten:
  Versorgungsspannung: 230 VAC und 24 VDC.
  Digitaleingänge:
  Servoreglerfreigabe
  Drehrichtung
  Endschalter +
  Endschalter –
  Analogeingang:
  0 – 10 VDC für die Solldrehzahlvorgabe.
  Digitalausgänge:
  Regler bereit
  Resolver A
  Resolver B    
  4096 Impulse pro Achsumdrehung.
  Gesteuert wird der Motor von einer SPS von Mitsubishi, FX1N.
  Die Impulse werden mit einem Frequenzteiler 1:500 für die SPS runtergeteilt. Es wird nur der
  A Ausgang verwendet.
  Das funktioniert alles (die Programmierung in Kontaktplan war etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man Jahrzehntelang nur in S5/S7 FUP programmiert hat.).
  Nun das Problem.
  Bei Stillstand liefert der Resolver manchmal Impulse. Das geht von 1 Hz bis Killoherz. *ACK*
  Beispiel: Motor steht still, Magnetbremse ein. A-Ausgang pulst. B-Ausgang  0 Volt. Den umgekehrten Fall gibt es auch. Was kann das sein? Hat der Resolver eine Macke.
  Habt ihr eine zündende Idee?
  Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.

  Mein Notbehelf sieht jetzt so aus, dass die SPS die Impulse nur zählt wenn die Servoreglerfreigabe Ein ist. Nicht ganz Optimal wegen Reaktionszeit Regler/Motor. 

  Gruß
  Alfred


----------



## thomass5 (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
was hängt vorn am Motor drann? Kann es sein, das der Motor "auf einem Increment steht" und durch die Mechanik minimal hin und her bewegt wird?
Können beide Spuren verwendet werden, und nur wenn dadurch plausible Werte entstehen gezählt werden?
Thomas


----------



## Alfred0 (19 Februar 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was hängt vorn am Motor drann? Kann es sein, das der Motor "auf einem Increment steht" und durch die Mechanik minimal hin und her bewegt wird?
> Können beide Spuren verwendet werden, und nur wenn dadurch plausible Werte entstehen gezählt werden?
> Thomas


Servus Thomas
   Am Motor hängt z. Zt. noch nichts dran, die Mechanik ist noch nicht so weit und der Motor hat eine Bremse. Ich betreibe das ganze Ding auf dem Schreibtisch. Leider haben wir in der Firma keinen Oszillographen um die Puls/Pause, Länge und Form der Impulse zu analysieren. 
  Beide Kanäle verwenden geht wegen der zu hohen Drehzahl des Motors nicht, deshalb der Frequenzteiler. In beide Kanäle einen Frequenzteiler schalten wird wohl nicht zielführend  sein. Die SPS hat Zähler mit A/B Eingang. Aber leider viel zu langsam.  
  Der Resolver hat auch einen Z-Ausgang, Impulse konnte ich daran noch nicht messen.
  Wann kommt da was raus? Bei jeder Umdrehung? Leider ist dann aber die Positionierung sehr ungenau. 
  Danke für deine Hilfe
  Gruß
  Alfred


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Februar 2010)

Ein Resolver liefert normalerweise ein analoges (Sinus-/Cosinus-) signal. Der SPS-Eingang ist üblicherweise ein digitaler Encodereingang. Das paßt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Alfred0 (20 Februar 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ein Resolver liefert normalerweise ein analoges (Sinus-/Cosinus-) signal. Der SPS-Eingang ist üblicherweise ein digitaler Encodereingang. Das paßt nicht zusammen.



Servus,
der Resolver hat Digitalausgänge. Jedenfalls wenn man dem Datenblatt glaubt.
Gruß
Alfred


----------



## Proxy (20 Februar 2010)

Das ist normal das ein Geber signale gibt wenn er stillsteht. Es kommt nur drauf an wie genau er ist, sollte er so fein einstellt sein dann bekommt er alles mit. Ich kenne das auch wenn ich die Bremse bei einigen Motoren einfallen lasse dann steht der Positionswert nicht sondern schwankt auch um ein paar µm


----------



## Alfred0 (20 Februar 2010)

Servus Proxy,
dann ist das also normal. Hilft also nur Bremse rein und Impulse vergessen.*ACK*
Danke für deine Hilfe.
Gruß
Alfred


----------



## Chräshe (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo Alfred,

In Lageregelung tanzt der Istwert immer ein paar µm um den Sollwert. Aber auch wenn du die Bremse zu machst und die Endstufe abschaltest, werden deine „Störimpulse“ vermutlich immer noch auftauchen. Hintergrund ist, das du mit einer Spur vom Geber die Richtung nicht auswerten kannst. Angenommen ein Inkrement steht genau auf der „Kante“ von 0 zu 1, dann bekommst du ständig die Info +1, -1, +1…
Dein Frequenzteiler weiß nichts von der „Richtungsänderung“ und addiert alle Flanken als Zuwachs auf…

:icon_idea: Abhilfe würde nur ein alternativer Frequenzteiler schaffen, welcher beide Spuren auswertet. 

Giene es ohne Probleme mit einer Spur, so wäre das inzwischen bestimmt die Standard- Beschaltung. 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Alfred0 (23 Februar 2010)

Servus Chräshe,
so habe ich mir das inzwischen auch gedacht. Zum Glück muss ich nicht so genau positionieren. 
Gruß
Alfred


----------

